# Posting Québec province



## twizted (20 Oct 2005)

I have 3 choices of posting I'm from Montreal, where would you choose from your experience, Valcartier, Montreal, st-jean, Bagotville, let me know your choice and why.

I going to be a lt.


----------



## Roger (20 Oct 2005)

twizted said:
			
		

> I have 3 choices of posting I'm from Montreal, where would you choose from your experience, Valcartier, Montreal, st-jean, Bagotville, let me know your choice and why.
> 
> I going to be a lt.



Valcartier, if you want to belong to an operational unit and lots of training in the field no mater the trade.

St. Jean is nice but it is a recruit training base, hence lots of eyes and you must always not mater the conditions look 100% A1

Montreal, good posting id you want a quiet career, and it is also near downtown Montréal.

Bagotville, Air Force and a little out of the way, but a nice environment if you are into the outdoors. Not quite Valcartier as far as an Army operation feel but still operational.


----------



## smiley (21 Oct 2005)

st-jean and montreal is the samething, you start your job at st-jean and after you go on the tour at montreal.


----------



## meni0n (29 Oct 2005)

.


----------



## twizted (1 Nov 2005)

thank you for your answer !


----------

